

Meet SiteSimon - turns Chrome into an intelligent assistant - dkaragas
http://sitesimonsays.com/post/22322950701/meet-the-new-sitesimon-the-best-assistant-on-the-web

======
jrockway
_Until now, your browsing data has been constantly collected and used…for
someone else’s benefit._

So SiteSimon will never turn over my information to law enforcement or use it
to target advertisements? That seems highly unlikely to me.

~~~
celer
My impression is that all personal data is kept client side and all data sent
to them is anonymous, though we all recall how well that tends to work in
practice.

------
adeelv
whoa this is pretty good - the idea is actually quite novel. Since most people
consume content from select websites, they are bound to go to those sites more
and essentially that is the internet to them. So why not help them try to find
the most relevant content from that very site. I will give it a shot.

